# Ike



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's been just over two years since I lost my heart dog Ike to Hemangiosarcoma. And to be honest, it hasn't gotten any easier. Just saying his name, brings tears to my eyes. 

It is impossible for me to explain the bond I had with that dog. He was my best friend, my partner, my everything. He went everywhere with me, winery tours, lake house weekends, training, searches, everywhere.

Ike was the dog that everyone wanted to be liked by. He attracted attention and affection everywhere we went. Everyone wanted to be his friend. 

He was strong nerved, high drive, goofy, playful and amazing. But that's not to say he was without his issues. He was a bad dog, very bad. Not fully housebroken until 8 yo, got into the trash, destroyed so much in my house it's hilarious, but I loved every second of it. He always brought a smile to my face and joy to my heart. 

One day I came home from work, after stopping to buy fish. I was at my tank, starting acclimation and I heard him stumble up the steps. When he got to me, he collapsed. I checked his gums, they were white. A quick call to work and we were on our way. We tapped blood in his abdomen and went into surgery. His spleen had a mass that ruptured and they found mets on his liver. We removed the spleen and I was given 6-8 weeks. 

2 days post surgery and he was bouncing around like a fool. You would never know he had major abdominal surgery. So we hiked, he got extra treats and canned food and lots of fun. I made his last weeks with me perfect, at least I hope I did. 

6 weeks to the day, he greeted me weak and again collapsed at my feet. I looked at him, gave him a kiss and said "ok, so I guess it's tonight." We drove to my work and my vet met me outside. We walked around the orchard and had some alone time. I videod those last moments, and in the very dark times I watch them. 

He went peacefully. But my heart is still destroyed. I miss him every day. After 2 years, I still think of him daily. 

I have a new boy now, and I love him to pieces, but he gets the short end if the stick sometimes. I don't compare them, but I call him Ike a lot. They are similar in so many ways. And when I tell funny stories about Nix, I often say Ike. 

Ike taught me so much. Patience, humour, determination, joy. He never let me down, even though I know I let him down sometimes. He made me a better owner, partner, trainer. He solidified what I want in a GSD. I miss him terribly. 

So everyone, love your pups like it's the last day, play like it's the last session, and take pictures!!!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

It sounds like Ike was a once in a lifetime dog. What a touching story, brought tears to my eyes reading the pain in your words over the loss of your beloved companion. These animals are amazing and while they do not remain with us for a long time, their legacy goes on. Ike may be gone in body, but his memory lives in you. 

"So everyone, love your pups like it's the last day, play like it's the last session, and take pictures!!!" - great advice!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

G, so sorry for your loss. Don't you just wish that pets had longer lives. You had many wonderful weeks after surgery, and Ike was treated like a king. I have always said take lots of photo's..I have thousands of Stella (RIP)!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree. People say it gets easier, but It don't. I think about Taz and Ginger Daily, even though I have the greatest dog in the world right now. " In my mind he is the greatest" I actually had a nightmare last night, that I lost him because someone gave him sedatives and he can not take them because of his heart. It was and eye opener for sure. Now I am going to get a tag made for his collar, so it doesn't happen (hopefully) Rest In Peace Ike, and if you see Taz and Ginger. Tell them I miss them and think about them daily....


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

It has been 20 years since I lost my Shadow, also hermangiosarcoma. After his surgery we had 6 months, to the day. Your description of Ike bouncing around after his surgery brought tears to my eyes--Shadow was the same way, it made me so happy, but sad at the same time, for the contrast made me realize he had not been feeling well for some time. And, as with Ike, I knew the day, there was no doubt. I sit here typing with tears, I still miss him so much. I miss them all, but he, too, was my heart dog.

Susan


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so thankful for the time I had with him post diagnosis. And thankful that I have been in the field long enough to fight the inevitable. And he told me when it was time. So I am thankful for that as well. He made a crud decision easier on me. He always did. He was perfect for the six weeks, until he wasn't. Had it been a slower decline, I think and worry that I would I have pushed for more time. But he was clear. 

Thank you all for the support. It still seems strange to call a dog my " heart dog", I love all my dogs, with everything I have. But his loss and life, well they hit me places.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a beautiful tribute to Ike. 

After 30 years of great dogs, I have my heart dog right now. Thank you for your words of wisdom--their time with us is so short.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I feel you. Sometimes I call Beau "Grim" and he wears his old collar and tag out of respect. I love Beau but Grim was my heart dog. I guess Ike will always be with you.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

jocoyn said:


> I feel you. Sometimes I call Beau "Grim" and he wears his old collar and tag out of respect. I love Beau but Grim was my heart dog. I guess Ike will always be with you.



Does it hurt your heart when you do that? I feel bad. Nix should not be compared. And I do see them differently, but still.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Does it hurt your heart when you do that? I feel bad. Nix should not be compared. And I do see them differently, but still.


I have done that, and it does hurt. I have a nylon frisbee that was my Sarah's, my first sable, and she loved it. She had 3 siblings who were k9s with west coast PDs, so you know what she was like. I would amateurishly set tracks that would lead her to her beloved frisbee, and she was intense, nothing could distract her, no matter how long or how rough the terrain, no matter the weather. 

When we lost her to acute renal failure, I put her frisbee away, and I haven't been able to bring myself to give it to any other dog yet, don't know if I ever will. That was years ago. Phew, they just leave us way too soon.

Susan


----------

